# Where's Harold V?



## maynman1751 (Sep 28, 2012)

Anybody heard from Harold? Haven't seen any posts lately............missing them (him). Haarrolld, where are you?


----------



## cnbarr (Sep 28, 2012)

maynman1751 said:


> Anybody heard from Harold? Haven't seen any posts lately............missing them (him). Haarrolld, where are you?



I've been wondering the same thing, there has been a lot of negativity, and derogatory issues lately, I wonder if that has anything too do with it? 

Harold is a great man, who definitely keeps us all in line, but no one likes to play babysitter!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: 

If that's not the case, I hope all is well with you Harold?


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 28, 2012)

I talked to him yesterday, but am not sure as to why he hasn't been posting.


----------



## Palladium (Sep 28, 2012)

Everybody needs a break from time to time. I think that's where he's at right now.


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 29, 2012)

I am busy, and well. I am, to be quite truthful, burned out on the pettiness of so much that has transpired on the forum. I would feel so much better about everything if individuals didn't treat the forum as their means of promoting themselves financially. 

I also realize that I am of little use where the typical refining project is concerned, as I am not the least bit familiar with the work-arounds that are promoted on the forum (I am in favor of them, just lack experience), so I am not very helpful in that regard. 

I check the board at least once daily. I try to stay current with PM's, and will even offer a suggestion or two, but I stopped reading the board some time ago, as I simply do not have enough time in my day to read all posts, as I did until that day. 

If anyone has a specific need to hear from me, don't hesitate to post a PM, or to point me to a given thread. I'm still more than willing to kick a little butt as is required, and hope to see this forum continue the course we set so long ago. 

Harold


----------



## maynman1751 (Sep 29, 2012)

Harold, it's great to see that all is well with you. I just always look forward to your wise and colorful insights. Your sig. line says a lot!


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Sep 29, 2012)

Harold_V said:


> I would feel so much better about everything if individuals didn't treat the forum as their means of promoting themselves financially.



I am right there with you Harold. People who post pictures of what they are doing, with their website splashed across the picture, specifically, get under my skin. I can understand protecting your pictures but that can be done with a watermark and name, it doesn't have to be obnoxious.

Just my opinion. Not intended to offend anyone.

Scott


----------



## silversaddle1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Harold, You run a tight ship here Captain. All you efforts and time are greatly appreciated by me. 

Thank you!


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 6, 2012)

I am watermarking my pictures with my forum name and forum web address. However I see nothing bad if somebody put his name or page on picture. Some members do have legitimate business and there is nothing wrong to promote it if they are honest and their actions actually help people.

I think that problem is mainly due to economy and times we live in. Gold and rest going up and people living standard down. We saw many new people coming and many more are on the way here. I too lost track in reading all posts, it simply cant be done. And we can bet on that not only people who want to learn will come but more and more scammers and such.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 6, 2012)

Harold said:


> I am busy, and well. I am, to be quite truthful, burned out on the pettiness of so much that has transpired on the forum. I would feel so much better about everything if individuals didn't treat the forum as their means of promoting themselves financially.



I totally agree with the self-promotion thing. In fact, the abuses of this have made me want quit the the forum several times. I hate it. I think that ANYONE, selling ANYTHING, should confine these posts to either the Sell or Trade category (for one-time items) or the Refiners, Buyers, Assayers, Etc. (for on-going promotions). That's what those categories are there for. I feel that any questions referring to these sales should be answered by PM or given a link to a thread in the above mentioned categories. I also feel that any present threads promoting sales or discussing these services or items for sale should be moved to one of these categories. This includes stickys.

The only other place to promote sales is in the signature, by giving links. However, only promotional things that adhere to the forum theme(s) can be placed in the signature or in the 2 above-mentioned categories. I would prefer these promotional links in the signature be written in black regular sized type.

This forum is here to help people. When this takes a back seat to self-promotion, it's time to make a change. I know that many of these services or items for sale are very important to the success of the members. However, they should be kept in their place.

Any comments?


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 6, 2012)

I haven't been able to find any stickies related to selling anything. If someone see's one let me know and I'll unsticky it.

I agree about the colorful signatures as well, mine has been toned down as of this morning so no one gets offended by my bold type and red text and to lead by example. I can't stop hyperlinks from showing up in a different color as this is a function of the forum settings.

Perhaps a few actual examples of offending posts/content that is considered self promoting would be good to reference, so we all know what is considered taboo, and what is allowed? This will also allow us to properly address the posts so they meet the forum guidelines. Merely generally stating the forum has been too self promoting without citing specific post examples and how to correct them does nothing to solve the problem. *We have to address the offending posts so as to correct the problem,* and demonstrate the proper way to convey the information.

Other than that, I really don't see too much in the way of self promotion, except in the sell/trade/wanted sections. 

In today's world of internet bandits, I feel one must be allowed to protect the content *that they host on their own site*. This means *reasonable* watermarking of photos, videos, etc. After all, the poster is paying all of the fees and maintenance on the external site which hosts the content that they are linking to. It's only fair that this content be displayed as the hosting site wishes. If you look at all of my posts with photos in them, I host the photos on my site and reference it in-line of the post text. I never 'attach' images to a post, I host them off site to save valuable forum space on Noxx's server. Hosting these images externally costs me money out of my pocket every month. On this same subject, I *don't* think Google ads, banners, and web promotions unrelated to recovery and refining should be embedded or linked to in any content or signature line.

Steve


----------



## Palladium (Oct 6, 2012)

From time to time i have to remind myself of the fundamentals the forum was created on and it's originally intended purpose, to teach. I have had feelings of frustration sometimes and have thought once or twice about taking a leave of absence. Then i think back and remember how it was without the freedom and access to the information that we all now take so much for granted and that had it not been for the kindness and willingness of others to teach me that i would have never found this wonderful field. To forget that would allow myself to forget the great debt of gratitude i owe others for my success and in doing so would i would have become exactly what i was trying to change. No matter what happens then, now, or latter, my loyalties have and always will remain tied to these fundamentals and not a dollar sign.


----------

